# Problème d'icône



## Helloyou (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ça : 







L'icône de iBooks est devant FileApp...


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

C'est pour sélectionner, dans quelle application tu souhaites ouvrir, ton fichier.


----------



## Helloyou (19 Juillet 2010)

merci gwen, mais je connais le procédé. Tu n'as pas lu la dernière phrase de mon post...
Regarde juste l'icône devant FileApp Pro, c'est celle d'iBooks.
Juste avant, j'avais l'icône de FileApp Pro devant iBooks.
J'ai supprimé et réinstallé FileApp Pro et maintenant, c'est l'inverse.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Ah oui, je viens de comprendre l'inversement d'icône.

Étranger en effet. Je n'ai pas d'explication, à part un fichier cache corrompu.


----------

